# Is this Arab Mare Bay or Black



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

DEFINATELY a bay - no questions asked lol haha.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Absolutely a bay. Called a dark bay but a bay none the less.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Bay!!!


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Lol - that is what I thought as well. I just figured after looking online at faded black that look similar, but are tested genetically black, like the two below. . . I might be wrong.


















This is an outside photo from before bringing her home.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Like everyone else said.. Bay. Absolutely..


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

She is NOT a black. She is a dark bay.


----------



## lethalforce (Jul 16, 2009)

Definately dark bay.
My boy is clear as day bay in summer but in winter he goes darker than your mare so it really is frustrating isn't it? She's definately not black.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

A dark bay, but a good looking bay.


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

Definatly a bay, just a dark bay


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

***** is a dark bay...that's what he's registered as. When I first saw him, I thought he was black. The brown on his muzzle and in his flanks gave it away.
Yes, she is definitely bay!! Beautiful horse, BTW...


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

she is bay.


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

.......bay


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Definitely a bay


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

SamboStar said:


> ***** is a dark bay...that's what he's registered as. When I first saw him, I thought he was black. The brown on his muzzle and in his flanks gave it away.
> Yes, she is definitely bay!! Beautiful horse, BTW...


*****, your horse should be reg'd as brown; brown muzzle and flanks on a black body normally signify a brown horse, not a bay...:wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She is def a bay and she is one stunning girl. It looks like she has the sooty modifier, that is what gives her the dark dapples.


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

BAY defintly


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

She is Dark Bay. She has lovely dapples through her coat.

Pic of my Black Arabian mare 
2nd pic of another mare I had that was Black Brown


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> *****, your horse should be reg'd as brown; brown muzzle and flanks on a black body normally signify a brown horse, not a bay...:wink:



Or brown Nose black aka Black Brown


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you for your input. I also thought she must have be a Sooty Bay once I read after posting this on some color and gene sites. I thought she looked like a bay (though the dapples through me off until I did some research because I haven't seen that before), no question, but since the owner/breeder and trainer called her black and she was registered as black, I thought I might be wrong. I am going to send the hairs I pulled to a genetic lab and once they confirm, I plan to have her papers changed. I am curious to see what color her foal will be.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

You can tell the difference between the faded blacks and the dark bays. The faded blacks also have faded legs. Bays legs look darker then the body (along with mane tail and so forth).


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree, she's a Bay!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Whipple said:


> You can tell the difference between the faded blacks and the dark bays. The faded blacks also have faded legs. Bays legs look darker then the body (along with mane tail and so forth).


Faded black?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Black bay. Same as my Khemosabi stallion. 
Beautiful girl! I've always admired that line.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you.

I had always thought of Desperado V as black and have seen him described as black before, but in his Varian description, it does actually say Black Bay. . . I went back over it after I posted.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

deineria said:


> KD Lady Ann is a Desperado V (who is black) grand-daughter


Lucky, you have good bloodlines in that horse. She looks bay, blacks don't usually get dapples or turn that light even when they are burnt.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's Khoda, a black bay:



















And one of my mares, Tibby, another variant of a black bay:


----------



## girlie (Jul 17, 2009)

Absolutly bay and i very nice one


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Definitely a bay.  Very pretty!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> *****, your horse should be reg'd as brown; brown muzzle and flanks on a black body normally signify a brown horse, not a bay...:wink:


He is, actually, registered with the Jockey Club as a Dark Bay. If you look closely you can see that he is truly a dark bay...his mane, tail and lower legs are darker than his body.
I do get your point, though - a truly black-bodied horse with brown on the flanks and muzzle would be considered brown.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

I do not understand why registries do not run a genetic color check when they verify parentage. I am sure it causes lot of confusion when someone, like in my case, has a horse listed as black, instead of bay or bay black, etc. I'm sure it happens often.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You're right, it does!
Some breeds don't recognzise certain colours in their breeds. For example, it took until only a few years ago for the Arabian Registeries to recognize sabino Arabians and if I had been in business 15 years ago, I'd have three horses that wouldn't be registerable though they are pure Arabian blood, due only to their colours.

The University of Davis does colour genetics and can tell you exactly what colour genetic genes your horse has.

Also, sometimes it changes because either the horse changes colours as they get older (greys are common for this, but a black looking horse can turn bay) or the person registering the horse doesn't know what the correct colour.
Cost is probably the reason they don't add colour testing to registrations.


----------



## Stormey02 (Jul 23, 2009)

hey! 
I would defently say shes a bay


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

like everyone else has said... def a dark bay.

My mare Ginisee is a bay (black bay), believe it or not. She has a lighter brown muzzle, which makes her a bay and not a true black. Even though this is what she looks like:


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

I am going to mail off hair samples and have them tested just so I can justify changing her registration color. 

I'm curious what she will produce having been bred to a Magnum Psyche son who is Chestnut with the flaxen main and tail. He is homozygous for black, but with thinking of her in terms of being Bay, I am not sure what to possibly expect. I know little about color genetics.


----------

